# PEPSI COLA and COCA COLA HUTCHINSON SODA BOTTLES



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

I must have lived a sheltered life. (Either that or my 58-year-old memory has gone sour). Because until just this morning I never realized before that Pepsi Cola made a Hutchinson bottle. You would think that someone like myself who has been collecting soda bottles off and on for the past thirty years would already know this. But I didn't. Go figure. I guess I'm just an oaf. (Which is slang for idiot).  Lol  []

 Anyhoo ... This all came about from an old 1986 edition of a Pepsi Cola collectors book I stumbled onto the other day in a antique shop. The book is literally falling apart at the seams, which is okay because I only paid $2.00 for it. And it was in this book where I saw my first Pepsi Cola Hutch. (Photo from book shown below. Notice the 1986 value).

 The only reason I am even posting this is for the benefit of other "oafs" like myself who never knew this. But I can't imagine the list of oafs being very long, with myself being at the very top.

 While I'm at it I thought I would include the results of an e-bay search I just did. I  even though I didn't find a Pepsi Cola Hutch, I did find a few Coca Cola's that are currently available.

 Additionally ... I wanted to take this opportunity to briefly explain why I post threads like this from time to time. As most of us know, Google picks up on just about everything posted anywhere, and I guarantee this topic will pop up there almost immediately. So it is not just for Antique-Bottles.net members that I share this information, but also for those in the future who do a Google search on the subject. That's another reason why I try to be specific in my titles. If I were to post this under a title like ... "Look What I Discovered Today," it would never be found on Google or any other search engines by someone researching Pepsi Cola. But now the whole world will know that Pepsi Cola did in fact make a Hutchinson bottle.

 Thanks for stopping by. I hope you found this of interest.

 SODAPOPBOB

 Here are a few e-bay links to Coca Cola Hutchinson's currently available. (Reminder; I couldn't find a Pepsi Cola Hutch available for sale anywhere). 

 All three of the following bottles are available from the same seller.

 1.  Coca Cola Script Hutch @ $4,995.00 or best offer.





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250672950748&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

 [/align]
 2.  Tuskegee Coca Cola Hutch @ $4,200.00 or best offer.





http://cgi.ebay.com/Tuskegee-COCA-COLA-HUTCHINSON-BOTTLE-Coke-Hutch-/250677409682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5d89b792

 [/align]
 3.  Coco Cola Hutch @ $2,200.00 or best offer. This one is a little weird because the Seller doesn't explain the spelling of Coco which is embossed on the bottle.





http://cgi.ebay.com/Coco-Cola-COCA-COLA-HUTCHINSON-HUTCH-BOTTLE-COKE-/250677243641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5d872ef9
 [/align]
 Following are a couple of photos of Pepsi Cola Hutchinson's. The first being from the 1986 book.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

And here is a better photo of a similar Pepsi Cola Hutch that I found on the internet.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

And just for the record here is one of the Coca Cola's.


----------



## LC (Oct 31, 2010)

I had collected bottles for quite a while before I knew that Pepsi and Coke had a hutch Bob . Actually , I just never gave it a thought which sounds like your case . When I first started collecting bottles , I developed a love for the hutch and blob sodas , and collected them strongly through the years , I only like sodas from Cincinnati for the most part , although I have enjoyed seeing other beautiful sodas from other states that the collectors have posted on the forum and other places on the net . Then I kind of spanned out into other areas of bottles as time went on . The Pepsi and Coke hutches are the only sodas from out of the state of Ohio that I would actually like to have in my collection , regretfully , too rich for my blood . But then too , if I came on to out of state sodas that were priced right , I would probably buy a few ! I do have two or three out of state sodas , but do not have them displayed for lack of room .

 There is a reproduction hutch Coca Cola bottle Bob . I saw one some years back . The guy wanted twenty five dollars for it , I didn't like it well enough to pay that for it though .


----------



## celerycola (Oct 31, 2010)

I know of only six cola brands that used Hutchinson bottles. If anyone can add to this list please let me know.

 Coke Hutches:

 Atlanta GA
 Brunswick GA
 Chattanooga TN
 Birmingham AL
 Bessemer AL
 Jasper AL
 Tuskegee AL
 Anniston AL
 Gadsden AL
 Talladega AL

 Celery-Cola Hutches:
 Birmingham AL
 Atlanta GA
 Rome GA
 Charleston WV

 Koca Nola Hutches:
 Macon GA
 Jacksonville FL
 Philadelphia PA

 Wiseola Hutches:
 Birmingham AL
 Arlington GA

 Ala-Cola Hutch:
 Bessemer AL

 Pepsi-Cola Hutch:
 Pensacola FL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys ... your info helped me graduate from "oaf" to "af." Pretty soon I'll be just a plain "f."  []

 L C ~

 I know where there is one of those repro Coke's too for about the same price. But I didn't like it either. The glass is so thin it just doesn't "feel" right. I know there are a bunch of others on e-bay, but think I will hold off for the time being. What I would like is a real one, but not at $3,000.00+

 Celery ~

 Thanks for the list. That's new to me too and very interesting. It looks like Pepsi Cola only had the one Hutch, and may explain why there are so few of them around.

 Lastly ... The dealer in that antique shop I mentioned said he was bringing in a couple of 1915 Coke's for me to look at today. I'm heading up there in about an hour. He's kind of a funny guy, and seems like he really doesn't know the first thing about bottles. I hope he hasn't done his homework and the 1915's turn out to be something special ... and cheap. I'll let you know how it turns out. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I may hit the jackpot, especially if they are rare ones.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm back ... and ended up purchasing two of the six bottles the antique dealer had. But only one of them was a 1915. Both are in excellent condition and I am happy with the $15.00 I paid for the pair.

 Here is a photo of the Buffalo, New York Nov 16, 1915 Hobbleskirt. No casewear - nicks - scratches. But it does have some tiny bubbles in the glass that I personally like in these older bottles. And when placed side-by-side to my later bottles, the Buffalo one shows a hint of aqua color to it. Beautiful!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the base of the Buffalo bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

This next one is from Yuma, Arizona and dated 1963. Yuma is a small desert town about 150 miles east of San Diego. According to Bill Porter's book both bottles are considered common. But who doesn't love a minty Hobbleskirt for only $7.50 each? I bet there was a time when you could have bought Hutchinson's in this price range. But that was likely back in the 1950s or so. As usual, I'm fifty years late and a dollar short!  []

 Have a great Halloween.

 SPBOB

 Yuma, Arizona 1963 ... light case wear but no nicks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2010)

And the Base. C in a circle for Chattanooga Glass.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 31, 2010)

Diggers were selling the Birmingham Hutch Cokes for five bucks each out of the hole in 1969.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> This next one is from Yuma, Arizona and dated 1963. Yuma is a small desert town about 150 miles east of San Diego.Â According to Bill Porter's book both bottles are considered common. But who doesn't love a mintyÂ Hobbleskirt for only $7.50 each? I bet there was a time when you could have bought Hutchinson's in this price range. But that was likely back in the 1950s or so. As usual, I'm fifty years late and a dollar short!Â  []
> 
> ...


----------

